
Ask HN: [Survey] What is your relationship with open source software? - oss_survey
Hello!<p>A friend and I are in the process of exploring ideas on how we can give back to the open source community in novel ways. While we are very excited these ideas, we wanted to reach out to the open source community and see what their thoughts were on the subject. If you are able, please take a few minutes to fill out the linked survey. It is 100% anonymous and your input will go a long way towards helping us drive our vision to help the open source community flourish even more than it already is.<p>Survey - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;NGxpZcuM2UpJBx6e8<p>Thank you for your time!
======
simonblack
I would almost classify this as a teaser for a money-making scam. YMMV.

